# Help our new dog aggressive with our babysitter



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

If it's very out of character for your dog to be acting like this with her, maybe the dog is trying to tell you something. Dogs are so smart, maybe she is trying to warn you about something, just a thought. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Is your sitter afraid of the dog? Animals tend to pick up on fear. The more your dog reacts to that fear (by following her around) the more afraid your sitter becomes and the more of a fear scent she emits, which will make your dog more reactive. 

There is also a possibility that your dog has an instinctive distrust the woman that you should pay attention to.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

At the mildest, your dog is probably spooked by this strange lady who may be huge and giving off strong scents. When people are afraid too, they probably smell even stronger to the dogs. When dogs are spooked - they growl or bark at whatever is spooking them. That isn't aggression. 

The other side of things is like the ladies above mentioned, there could be something going on when you aren't around or your dog is picking up on.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Firstly, trust your gut! Your new dog, is still settling in and is finding that this 'stranger' worries her, she may see the sitter as an 'intruder' since she only comes by 'occasionally' (on weekends) and is letting herself in, (sneaking in from the dog's perspective). Your dog is sensing that this behavior is not 'right'.
How does the sitter feel about the dog or dogs in general? The dog will pick up easily on her emotions, she doesn't have to say or do anything to trigger the dog, your dog will sense it, so if she is worried/anxious about the dog, the dog will worry about her.
Don't punish or correct your dog for 'saying' she is not feeling good about this person. The 'growl' is a warning, not 'aggression', stopping the growl and turning off the warning can lead to a dog who does not growl, but bites instead. You also run the risk of your dog associating the punishment with the person who is present when it happens. For example: The sitter enters the home, the dog growls, gets corrected, she may well associate that correction with the sitter's presence reinforcing to her that the sitter is 'bad news'. Not what you want.
If you can arrange it have your sitter come by briefly a few times a week. Meet her at the door with your dog on leash, give the sitter a few treats to offer your dog. Allow your dog the choice to approach the sitter, or not, if she does seem to want to approach, have the sitter hold out an open hand with a few treats in it, ask her to not make eye contact, and turn sideways to the dog. If the dog will not approach, have her drop the treats on the floor near her feet or toss them underhand near your dog. Once your dog is feeling better about the sitter, and is taking treats from her hand, then ask her to accompany you on short walks to help build on that beginnings of trust.
The goal is to build some trust, and a positive association with the sitter - sitter = good things happening. Until your dog is feeling more comfortable with the sitter, and greeting her happily on arrival, suggest asking your sitter to wait for you to let her in. Your dog will take 'cues' from you who is 'safe' and who is not, to a dog, someone entering their home without their owner's permission/presence is suspicious, at least until they become familiar with and trusts them.


----------

